# The Douglas 1211-J Bomber Project



## Graeme (Oct 25, 2007)

Apologies for the 'hole punch' in the diagram, but who would have contemplated scanners-computers-internet in 1979?!


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 25, 2007)

It looks like an anorexic Bear. The Russians were awfully good at "borrowing" our things. If the Bear is any indication of how this bird would have played out it would have been pretty successful, but nothing compared to the B-52.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 26, 2007)

The area between the tail and the wing looks like it would snap off in light turbulence or a hard landing.

.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 28, 2007)

Good post Graeme.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 11, 2010)

Then again, hard to know how a design like this would have developed in service. 
A very interesting paper project.


----------

